# Standing Still For A Month On Your Top Setup



## Silver (5/3/14)

I think most of us are getting or have gotten the upgrade virus. 

Wonder if it would be possible to vape on just 2 devices and 3 juices for a whole month? 
I think I could do it.

If you could, what would they be?

I will kick this off first. 

My two devices
- PT2Mini on Innokin MVP
- IGO-L dripper on Innokin SVD

My three juices 
- 5Pawns Bowdens Mate
- VapourMountain Peach Rooibos
- VapourMountain Choc Mint

The devices were quite an easy choice for me. The juices were hard. I was torn between Litchi and Choc Mint. 

What would you choose?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (5/3/14)

Reo Grand
Reo Mini

Heather's Heavenly Vapes Huntsman, NET tobacco, mildly mentholated
5Pawns Bowden's Mate
Vapour Mountain PassionPeach

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (5/3/14)

Nice thread Silver. I have previously taken the approach of having at least two devices and numerous tanks, but after a while found that one device and two tanks are more than sufficient for my needs.........well that was until yesterday 

I could easily vape Dekang Desert ship, Virginia and VM4 for months on end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (5/3/14)

1) 26650 mech mod with a decent tank on there that i could do a quad coil on
2) vtr with something like a russian

juices? 1) something with caramel and vanilla
2) something berry
3) something chocolate and cofee


----------



## TylerD (5/3/14)

1. Reo mini

1. 5Pawns Gambit
2.VM4

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (5/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Reo Grand
> Reo Mini
> 
> Heather's Heavenly Vapes Huntsman, NET tobacco, mildly mentholated
> ...



Passion Peach @Matthee. I didnt know you liked it so much. I also love it. Was so hard to narrow the juices down to 3 for me. Reos standing proud...


----------



## Silver (5/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Nice thread Silver. I have previously taken the approach of having at least two devices and numerous tanks, but after a while found that one device and two tanks are more than sufficient for my needs.........well that was until yesterday
> 
> I could easily vape Dekang Desert ship, Virginia and VM4 for months on end.




Thanks @vaalboy 

Maybe post your two devices in a few days, once youve had enough time with the Reo


----------



## Silver (5/3/14)

TylerD said:


> 1. Reo mini
> 
> 1. 5Pawns Gambit
> 2.VM4




Thats why i love @TylerD, always straightforward and to the point. Short and sweet. 
Only 1 device and 2 juices. Gotta love it. This man knows his vaping!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/3/14)

1. MVP/Nautilus
2. SVD/Nautilus

1. VM Menthol Ice
2. VM Pineapple
3. VM Mix of Menthol Ice, Pineapple and Candyfloss


----------



## Silver (5/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> 1. MVP/Nautilus
> 2. SVD/Nautilus
> 
> 1. VM Menthol Ice
> ...




I knew the nautilus and menthol ice would feature prominently Rob 

I was suprised when i read your mix of juice number 3. How on earth does that taste? Doesnt the menthol ice overpower?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/3/14)

Silver said:


> I was suprised when i read your mix of juice number 3. How on earth does that taste? Doesnt the menthol ice overpower?



It's about 65 Pineapple, 25 Candyfloss and 10 Menthol Ice... it's still not perfect and I'm playing with different mix's... but you put me under pressure to choose 3 and I panicked and chose the third in a rush... there are so many that could have taken third place. 

The prominent flavour is still the pineapple in the mix but the menthol just finishes it off for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/3/14)

Mvp with iclear 30S
Gizmos VTR with Kayfun (When I can steal it away from him )

Juices:


FP Grandmaster 
VM Choc mint
House of liquid Caramel cream

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (5/3/14)

Devices:

1) VTR + Kayfun
2) Reo Grande

Juices:

1. Boba's Bounty
2 Fith Rank
3. Queenside
4. Raidiator Pluid
5. Grandmaster

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/3/14)

ooooh I forgot about Boba's yummm!!!!


----------



## Andre (5/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's about 65 Pineapple, 25 Candyfloss and 10 Menthol Ice... it's still not perfect and I'm playing with different mix's... but you put me under pressure to choose 3 and I panicked and chose the third in a rush... there are so many that could have taken third place.
> The prominent flavour is still the pineapple in the mix but the menthol just finishes it off for me.


Next order get some VM menthol concentrate (it is in a dripper bottle). Then just add about a drop per ml to your juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Next order get some VM menthol concentrate (it is in a dripper bottle). Then just add about a drop per ml to your juice.



I'll do that thanks @Matthee! I'll add a bottle of that plus a bottle of Marshmallow to the Legends order!


----------



## annemarievdh (5/3/14)

I cant say 2 devices but the one that is my favrout is:
1. iClear16 on the eGo-C Twist
Juises
1. 5Pawn Gambit
2. TopQ Coffee
3. Grandmaster

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fred1sa (5/3/14)

1. Reo Grand
2. Mvp with Kayfun

1. Hunger Games from Juicy Vapor
2. Twilight Zone from Good Life Vapor
3. Gummy Blood from Fuzion Vapor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/3/14)

Wow, that is really wonderful feedback so far.

@Gizmo, loved your juices - 5 of them  

@annemarievdh, have heard the iClear 16 produces wonderful flavour, so I suppose you would just have two of them. Nothing wrong with having two identical devices. 5Pawns must taste good on the iClear16. Until I got my dripper setup, I would have picked 2 Protank Minis. One on the MVP for battery life and one on a smaller tube battery for portability.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (5/3/14)

Silver said:


> Wow, that is really wonderful feedback so far.
> 
> @Gizmo, loved your juices - 5 of them
> 
> @annemarievdh, have heard the iClear 16 produces wonderful flavor, so I suppose you would just have two of them. Nothing wrong with having two identical devices. 5Pawns must taste good on the iClear16. Until I got my dripper setup, I would have picked 2 Protank Minis. One on the MVP for battery life and one on a smaller tube battery for portability.



@Silver, my next step is the Protank Mini 2. But unfortunately not yet. And maybe another variable voltage battery, i'm hooked on the howl twist idea.


----------



## Ross44 (5/3/14)

This is a sweet idea for a thread, i honestly dont think that there is a cure for the upgrade virus....i got it bad!

1: kayfun with a stingray
2: any dripper with a DNA 30 Mod (in dreaming here, maybe one day) 

1: Peach Rooibos
2: Vanilla
3: Choc Mint

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/3/14)

Silver said:


> How on earth does that taste? Doesnt the menthol ice overpower?



Since your query I put that Nautilus on the SVD and have been vaping it for the last hour... It's pineapple going in with a nice menthol feel on the way out with a menthol aftertaste. I think this is actually the one minus the Candyfloss... Just mainly Pineapple with a touch of menthol.

Yes this is my number 3 Juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (5/3/14)

1. Ithaka on KTS
2. Kayfun Lite on Nemesis

1. VM Bana Cream
2. RM4 / Cherry / Menthol 50:30:20 mix
3. VM Choc-mint
* all 18% nic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/3/14)

annemarievdh said:


> @Silver, my next step is the Protank Mini 2. But unfortunately not yet. And maybe another variable voltage battery, i'm hooked on the howl twist idea.



Hi @annemarievdh - that's great.

If you like the twist dial batteries, give the Vision Spinner a try. I have it and it works very well. Has a great 1300 mah battery capacity and feels good.


----------



## Silver (6/3/14)

Ross44 said:


> This is a sweet idea for a thread, i honestly dont think that there is a cure for the upgrade virus....i got it bad!
> 
> 1: kayfun with a stingray
> 2: any dripper with a DNA 30 Mod (in dreaming here, maybe one day)
> ...




Great one @Ross44, thanks. I think I agree with you - there is no cure for the upgrade virus. But for a month, I think I could make it 

PS - I assume those juices are all Vapour Mountain juices?


----------



## Silver (6/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Since your query I put that Nautilus on the SVD and have been vaping it for the last hour... It's pineapple going in with a nice menthol feel on the way out with a menthol aftertaste. I think this is actually the one minus the Candyfloss... Just mainly Pineapple with a touch of menthol.
> 
> Yes this is my number 3 Juice.



Thanks Rob, that does sound nice - I must try that. Still got some VM Pineapple and Menthol Ice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/3/14)

johanct said:


> 1. Ithaka on KTS
> 2. Kayfun Lite on Nemesis
> 
> 1. VM Bana Cream
> ...



RM4?


----------



## RIEFY (6/3/14)

as it is now I could stand out a month I think.

vtr plus russian/kayfun
heavenly tobacco
huntsman

thats all I really need. lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/3/14)

I dont think you would make a month CVS!!! 
LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (6/3/14)

1. SVD with russian 91%

1. liqua berry mix or menthol or both

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (6/3/14)

lets see how long the vtr lasts. the 1st one was sold in a week lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## andro (6/3/14)

Thats actually what i do all the time. I own few devices but use always only 2 and 2 flavours. 
I leave the rest for some days when i feel like a change

Evic with watermelon
Twisp with cherry and mint mixed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (6/3/14)

1. SVD and Kayfun
2. Nemesis and Igo-L (re discovered it, still enjoying 100's)

1. Gambit
2. VM4
3. Bowden's Mate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/3/14)

Tom said:


> 1. SVD and Kayfun
> 2. Nemesis and Igo-L (re discovered it, still enjoying 100's)
> 
> 1. Gambit
> ...


Great Tom, but expensive. The SA one stands proud there. Now that my taste has turned towards more sweet ones, have ordered a VM4 to try - steeping at the moment. Still must try Gambit. Where are the affordable European jewels?


----------



## Tom (6/3/14)

I have not found a EU jewel yet, tried too few though. The ones I really enjoyed was the Rhubarb and Double Apple tobacco. I am planning to do an order from another supplier, who is getting good reviews. 

Got plenty VM juices to get me going for a while.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ross44 (7/3/14)

Silver said:


> Great one @Ross44, thanks. I think I agree with you - there is no cure for the upgrade virus. But for a month, I think I could make it
> 
> PS - I assume those juices are all Vapour Mountain juices?



Indeed they are, i bought the DIY kit and havnt looked back. I would love to try some cool premade juice but im just having too much fun mixing it myself.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (7/3/14)

1.) Just GG + Ithaka (0.4 - 0.6 ohm)
2.) JM22 + Rocket (1 - 1.2 Ohm)

1.) 5P Gambit
2.) Heathers Huntsman, Sludge, Dragon's Fire
3.) CraftyZA's Highway Honey.

(Ok, that is technically more than 3 juices, but honestly, can you eat the same meal every day for a month?)
I can do this for way more than a month. As a matter of fact, This setup need some minor tuning, then I'm done spending. I'm thinking of replacing the JM22 and rocket with something like the magneto & propper kayfun or russian when the opportunity arise one day.
If both my devices can deliver that intense warm flavour of the ithaka there is really no need to upgrade again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 360twin (8/3/14)

Since I only have two devices, that part's easy:

EVOD with VV Twist @ 7.5W
mPT2 with Innokin iTaste VV @ 7.0W

Juices; I'm still waiting for my first VM order to arrive, so out of what I've got:

Liqua Berry Mix
Liqua Cherry/Menthol 75/25
Drag-on Caramel Tobacco/Liqua Menthol 80/20

While I'm at it, the wife's:

EVOD & Liqua Menthol (all day, every day!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/3/14)

CraftyZA said:


> 1.) Just GG + Ithaka (0.4 - 0.6 ohm)
> 2.) JM22 + Rocket (1 - 1.2 Ohm)
> 
> 1.) 5P Gambit
> ...



Super stuff @CraftyZA! The best part is that I can imagine how much kit you have gone through to get to this stage. Well done for reaching the stage you are at. That Ithaka set up with the juices you mention sound awesome. By the way, is Heathers Sludge also a tobacco flavour?

And is your highway honey also tobacco?


----------



## Silver (8/3/14)

360twin said:


> Since I only have two devices, that part's easy:
> 
> EVOD with VV Twist @ 7.5W
> mPT2 with Innokin iTaste VV @ 7.0W
> ...



Thanks for posting @360twin. Do let us know what you think of the VM flavours. Which ones did you order?


----------



## 360twin (8/3/14)

@Silver since you get 6 with the kit; Berry, Litchi, Caramel, Vanilla, Menthol & Blueberry. With 30ml extra VG 0%, I expect around 200ml @ 9% nic with a whole lot of flavour left for the next batch  Very cheap at around R2/ml, and necessary at the rate I seem to go through juice!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (8/3/14)

Ok, you went with the DIY pack from VM. I thought you ordered some ready made juice
Great. Let us know how your creations turned out.


----------



## Gazzacpt (8/3/14)

hmmm

Aqua on Origin mod
Trident on king mod
Revtank mini on spinner

Juices would be
VM4 12mg
Homebrewed berry menthol mix (VM DIY goodies) 9mg
Heavenly Tobacco

Actually I couldn't the dripper has to be on the list and then I need different juice all the time to drip.
Its to hard to decide......


----------



## Silver (31/3/19)

Blast from the past

Just bumping this thread out of interest - to see what were the main setups in 2014

Nice to see some of the devices still around (eg Reos)
And some of the juices (eg VM4 by Vapour Mountain)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/19)

If I was forced to only have one setup and thank the Pope that isn't the case it would then be a Dani Mini, Dvarw DL and Red Pill!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RayDeny (31/3/19)

Out of all my setups I find I use my SVB BF and Venna the most. It’s a robust mod and the Vanna gives superb flavor. 
I should mention that I always have more then two setups with me at any one time but I reach for this one the most.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt (1/4/19)

One month using the same combo and only using one juice ?? 

I love all my kids (mods/tanks) to much. Can not do this to them

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (1/4/19)

JurgensSt said:


> One month using the same combo and only using one juice ??
> 
> I love all my kids (mods/tanks) to much. Can not do this to them



Lol I fully agree @JurgensSt 
The original post in this thread was talking about 2 mods and 3 juices

i also dont think I could resort to one device and one juice. 2 devices and 3 juices.... maybe, but that too would be quite difficult

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (1/4/19)

So I see most people had VM choc mint on their favourites. Does it still exsist? Who still vape it?


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/4/19)

This would be an incredibly difficult feat for me as i rotate at least 3 juices daily and have a MTL setup on the side, also with a different flavour every second day or so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (1/4/19)

Lol you all are too spoilt.

I have 4 mods, only one is in constant use. And I only have one ADV juice over the others I've either tried or diy.

Pico 21700 mod paired with a Gear RTA

Juice - my very own diy called Charlotte's Butterscotch Mints. It's a RY4 Double creation with rum in it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel (1/4/19)

Currently : 

ADV is easy RuffBeard Vapes Hawaiian Breeze , been on this last month and a half  
RTA Combo - Juggerknot Mini + Mirage (well Mirage had a bit of a fall this weekend so battery door is buggered) , so Armor Pro 
RDA Squonk Combo - O-Atty X or Citadel + Palm BF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (1/4/19)

Only have three juices that I like so far, so its always one of them. I have a mod for every juice, but if I go out I only take one mode, so that will then be vaped all day. All the mods are squonks anyway. Two Rsq's so normally would say with a rbsq Im settled, but since i got the clone limelight it has been my runabout most days

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (1/4/19)

@Silver anyone who manages to stand still for a month on their top setup must have an extremely good sense of balance. I tried and I didn't even manage for one minute!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## X-Calibre786 (2/4/19)

Mango Freez in my Zeus X on the Nunchaku mod. Red pill in the Dead Rabbit on the Pulse 80w. Those are my current favourite combos.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

